# Which pound Thrust?



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

I have recently purchased a Clearwater 17' skiff, and I cannot pic between a Riptide 55# or 70# thrust. I really don't want the weight of 2 batteries, or charging them, but then again, sometimes it is awfully gusty and the current can pick up around AB. So can a 55# pull around a 17' skiff for the afternoon? Or should I go with the 70#? Thanks, CF.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if your dealing with currents and wind i'd lean more towards the 24 volt set up. personally if i were hauling 2 batteries then i'd get the biggest 24 volt motor i could get


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Minn Kota recomends 2 pounds of thrust for every 100 pounds of boat,motor and gear.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Minn Kota recomends 2 pounds of thrust for every 100 pounds of boat,motor and gear.


Ummm???? :-? That means a 1000lbs boat would only require a 20lbs thrust motor???


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats what they said when I called them for 1 of my customers. I agree seems a little off. Just passing on the info.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seriously that must be a fresh water estimate, actually even then it's way low. 20lbs thrust wouldn't even keep you in place on a slow tide.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah i wouldnt listen to what minn kota says they dont take into account real world situations, i have a 54 lber on my boat and she pulls great even in the fairly swift currents i find but if my boat was much bigger/heavier i'd go with a 24 volt especially if i had the room for two batteries and going with a 24 volt set up i'd get the biggest 24 volt motor i could cause if your gonna be carring 2 batteries you might as well have as much thrust as you can get...... better to have more than you need rather than need more than you have


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are wanting to make sure you have the power to keep on the move or fight current, get the 24volt 70lb thrust.... you dont have to use all the power, but if you get to little power you cant make more......... an if weight is you bigger concern, look up oddesy batteries. they are half the weight of a standard deepcycle. so two for the weight of one  but keep in mind you will pay a couple bucks more.
an for charging..... take a look at guest 2 bank chargers. small light weight an under a $150bucks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry for late reply, but I am yet to get a trolling motor yet. I had some motor troubles, and I now have the new 70 four stroke on the 17, which should move, and i think a 70# is on its way.


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

More is mostly better. Weight and cost are important but after those considerations are decided on why need mo' and not have it?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Go with the 70# thrust. The extra weight of one additional battery is not going to be that significant. Probably won't increase your draft even 1/2 an inch.

If you go with the 55# then you will have a lot of days on the water when you either run out of juice too early or flat out don't have enough power in the first place.


----------

